#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Εξοπλισμός >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά όργανα >  > > >  >  >  Χωροβάτης laser

## cna

Επίκειται η αγορά ενός χωροβάτη laser τον οποίο χρειάζομαι στις κατασκευές μου. Έχετε καμία πρόταση/ιδιαίτερη προτίμηση; Μέχρι τώρα έχω δει χωροβάτες της Pentax, Topcon και της DeWalt. Οποιαδήποτε άποψη θα μου ήταν ιδιαιτέρως χρήσιμη μιας και το κοστολόγιο υπερβαίνει τα 1.000 ευρά.
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.  :Χαρούμενος: 

----------
(Την έκανα την πατάτα μου λόγω βιασύνης. Ζητώ ταπεινά συγγνώμη από τους διαχειριστές για την δημοσίευση αρχικά σε λάθος θεματική κατηγορία)

----------


## ΘΕΟΧΑΡΗΣ

συνάδελφε έχω δουλέψει pentax και topcon
χρήσιμα και εύχρηστα εργαλεία
σε τι αποστάσεις θέλεις να δουλέψεις? και με τι ακρίβεια?
αυτά είναι σημαντικά ερωτήματα πρίν την τελική επιλογή

----------


## cna

Συνήθεις αποστάσεις: έως 100m. Τώρα για την ακρίβεια εννοείται όσο μεγαλύτερη τόσο το καλύτερο. Αυτό που με ενδιαφέρει είναι να μπορώ να κάνω ό,τι κάνουμε συνήθως με έναν χωροβάτη: λήψη υψομετρικών διαφορών για υπολογισμό εκσκαφών/επιχώσεων κλπ.

----------


## cna

Έχει δουλέψει κανείς χωροβάτη της Stonex; Σαν εταιρία τί λέει; Είναι αξιόπιστη;

----------

